# New Feldgring from knock



## Hugh Carter (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi,

I just got my new Feldgrind from madebyknock and it's a real beauty with a truly precision mechanism. I get a very consistent brew time of 25 seconds at 12-4 setting from my espresso machine.

Does anyone know what setting for the aeropress this relates to?

Thanks, Hugh


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Grind settings for the Aeropress depend on the recipe (ratio, steep time & extraction target). There can be vast differences between 2 Aeropress grind settings.

Can you tell us anything about how you brew with the Aeropress?


----------



## Hugh Carter (Dec 29, 2021)

The way I saw it in the aeropress completion videos. Upside down, 90 deg C water, about 60 seconds brewing. I tried it with the Feldgrind set to 2 turns. It grinds nicely and the grind looks consistent. Just not sure if this is the ideal grind setting vs brew time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Maybe try 3 turns?

60s brew will be a low extraction, and that's fine, you want to keep it low, if you're too coarse the brew will just be weak & bland. If you're too fine it will be either bitter, or sour. Look for a juicy, sweetish brew with no obvious faults.

Don't worry about how the grind looks, your eye can't see consistency in terms of distribution. In terms of consistency of performance, all grinders are consistent (they do what they were built to do). "Consistency" is a massively over used term with regards to coffee grinds, with no clear meaning. Forget it & concentrate on the actual grinder setting.


----------



## Hugh Carter (Dec 29, 2021)

Thanks for the great advice, I will try this today.


----------

